
Dutch ISPs Refuse To Block The Pirate Bay - Flemlord
http://torrentfreak.com/dutch-isps-refuse-to-block-the-pirate-bay-120129/
======
h0h0
I signed up with XS4ALL last week. It wasn't the cheapest ISP in Amsterdam,
but they have managed to stay true to their original "hacker culture". It's
good to see that their owner KPN also tries to challenge this blockage.

~~~
pors
Yeah one of the founders is a legendary hacker:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rop_Gonggrijp>

